# What should I do with my old struts?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I replaced the stockers after 108,000 miles. They were shot!

So can they be recharged or something?

I hate to just throw em out. 

Can they be reused?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

time for a drop...if you dont have one already

get some kyb's and ground control's


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

you could make some insane spring-stilts! that would be GREAT FUN


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

So my old wore out struts are basically garbage. 

No remanufacturing can be done? 

Ok


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Not the OEM, I'd think it'd cost as much as buying new ones, so why bother? However, I once read about some aftermarket struts that were completely rebuildable. Now only if I can remember where I saw that.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

they probably could be remanufactured, but like harris81 said, would likely cost as much as buying new ones. When I bought my new struts, I got 'em at bumper to bumper so the wrecked ones went back as core. The other old pair, is sitting in my garage... maybe i'll go ahead with the stilts project... man that'd be fun.. or *******. i forget which.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance, but what the hell are spring-stilts?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

hey...umm....ahh can't remember who it was....one of the suspension companies out there makes a "racing" strut...but the catch is they give you the parts and you cut up your old stuff and put the new stuff in. anyone know what i'm talking about? i wish i could remember who it was...might have been KYB....its suppose to be the step above the GR2


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Koni


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

some tein's can be completely rebuilt


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

stilts - big wooden sticks with things to put your feet on, to walk several feet higher than other people ( eg. clowns). instead of putting more wood below your feet, why not springs? you could jump forever and it would be sweet.








btw, i dont know these people.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Those guys are HIGH! 

What the hell... This post was about struts. 

Absolutely nothing to do with springs. Stick to the topic, damit!


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

You use the shock body. You can cut/drill them apart and JB weld/bolt in Koni inserts. Heads do this to run a shorter shock body and get extra travel. Makes a sweet set-up, but not exactly easy.
Someone posted an atricle from GRM awhile back on another board. (many other times/people between now and then I bet). It was contraversial cause this is exactly how companies like Motivational make money. I would love to try it.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Great info! I think that’s what a friend of mine was talking about. 

Well, doubt I have what it takes to get involved in a project like that. 

So if anyone wants my spent struts just ask. Free 4 all.

Thanks
Seth


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh, yeah..... sure... When I'm in your neighborhood I'll just grab 'em.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *
> So if anyone wants my spent struts just ask. Free 4 all.
> 
> Thanks
> Seth *


If i had a use for them i would...but i dont have a use for them


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

You can send them out to have them threaded on top and have Koni inserts fitted in them.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *You can send them out to have them threaded on top and have Koni inserts fitted in them. *


I think JOHNAND is doing somethign like this. Maybe I'll just wait tell he completes his and documents the entire process in NPM like when he did the AUTO to Manual swap.

Hell, I might even save a few bux by rebuilding em.


----------

